# Newbie getting an orchid



## Monkey King (May 16, 2007)

I am expecting an orchid mantis on friday. I have what I think is an ideal container(as far as hieght,width,ventilation) but I was wondering if anyone could offer any tips or summarize basic care for this species? Also does anyone bait houseflies into a container like you can do with fruitflies, and if so what is a good bait to use that will not gross out my wife?


----------



## robo mantis (May 16, 2007)

Hmm if its young feed it fruit flies. but you can always catch live food. I buy crickets for the bigger mantids. Also orchids love humidity so mist them, keep it moist in their but not to wet (causes mold). PM me if you got anymore questions :wink:


----------



## Monkey King (May 16, 2007)

> Hmm if its young feed it fruit flies. but you can always catch live food. I buy crickets for the bigger mantids. Also orchids love humidity so mist them, keep it moist in their but not to wet (causes mold). PM me if you got anymore questions :wink:


Thank you. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## OGIGA (May 16, 2007)

Orchids are pretty easy. I can't think of any special care that they need.

Luring flies without being gross is a bit difficult. But once you lure the flies, remember that the mantis will eat the fly so whatever the fly ate, your mantis will eat too. Have you considered purchasing flies?


----------



## Monkey King (May 17, 2007)

I can get friutflies while it is young at my local pet shop but the nearest place to get flies for adult mantids is about 40 mins away. I was trying to find something more convenient.


----------



## yen_saw (May 17, 2007)

Kevin,

The orchid nymph you will be getting is capable of handling house fly at L3 stage. It will probably ignore D. melanogaster (smaller fruit flies) but will still take on D. Hydei (larger fruit flies) which can be found in PetCO. But you will also get a surprise mantis which is still feeding on small fruit flies (or D. Hydei). If you need house fly pupa, you can get them at any quantity fro a reasonable price from the following link. I could have sent you some pupa if i knew you need them.

http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID5117962P396...Houseflies.aspx


----------



## Monkey King (May 17, 2007)

> Kevin,The orchid nymph you will be getting is capable of handling house fly at L3 stage. It will probably ignore D. melanogaster (smaller fruit flies) but will still take on D. Hydei (larger fruit flies) which can be found in PetCO. But you will also get a surprise mantis which is still feeding on small fruit flies (or D. Hydei). If you need house fly pupa, you can get them at any quantity fro a reasonable price from the following link. I could have sent you some pupa if i knew you need them.
> 
> http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID5117962P396...Houseflies.aspx


Thanks Yen! I didn't realize you had flies as well. I will be sure to order some of those with my next purchase from you. Thanks for the helpful advice and for helping me purchase a mantid. I'm curious to see what the extra mantis will be.


----------



## yen_saw (May 17, 2007)

No i don't sell pupa, i ordered them from Spiderpharm or mantisplace (Nick). But i can always add some 20-40 pupa for you free. Lets hope the parcel reach you by tomorrow.


----------



## Horatio (May 17, 2007)

I am wondering with all of your 2020 alterations if you could design a bug to eat dandelions... :lol:


----------



## Monkey King (May 17, 2007)

Don't be silly, I can't have them distracted by dandelions on the field of battle. Oh wait, you were talking about the orchid mantis I'm getting. I suppose I could put him in the evolvinater 500 and set the parameters to change food sources. Not a bad idea for a guy who likes dandelions :wink:


----------

